# Giffgaff = USELESS AVOID



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

The shoddiest network by far. And I've just moved from 3 so that is really saying something.

Agents ignore messages and leave customers to rot for weeks without service !!!

The community are great and very helpful but there is only so much they can do.

Don't waste your time with this clown outfit.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The shoddiest network by far. And I've just moved from 3 so that is really saying something.
> 
> Agents ignore messages and leave customers to rot for weeks without service !!!
> 
> ...


 
I left them about five months ago and they're still debiting me £15 pm for a good bag.

I've emailed them, asked my bank to speak with them and even whinged on their agent message boards.

I still get debited £15pm.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 13, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> I left them about five months ago and they're still debiting me £15 pm for a good bag.
> 
> I've emailed them, asked my bank to speak with them and even whinged on their agent message boards.
> 
> I still get debited £15pm.


TELL YOUR BANK NOT TO AUTHORISE IT!!!

Pretty damned sure it'd be against the law for them to pay it out, if you've explicitly instructed them not to!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 13, 2012)

So about as good as 02 then


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> TELL YOUR BANK NOT TO AUTHORISE IT!!!
> 
> Pretty damned sure it'd be against the law for them to pay it out, if you've explicitly instructed them not to!


 
I've done this several times now - I'm actually changing my bank account (this being one of many reasons) as smile have become progessively worse.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 13, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> I've done this several times now - I'm actually changing my bank account (this being one of many reasons) as smile have become progessively worse.


I think your bank're acting illegally, if they allow a transaction that you've expressly forbidden


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

Have to agree. Liked the ethos, liked the pricing, but they're shit. I've lost money due to their fucking up my billing on data...disappointing...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2012)

i just get the vouchers from the shop
never dd or top up automatically


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 13, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> I've done this several times now - I'm actually changing my bank account (this being one of many reasons) as smile have become progessively worse.


 
Quote the Direct Debit Guarantee at them.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 13, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Quote the Direct Debit Guarantee at them.



Thanks for this.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 13, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Quote the Direct Debit Guarantee at them.



This. Say you want to do an "indemnity claim". They put the money straight back into your account, then get it back off the people who took it. And I mean straight back in, immediate/same day credit.


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

As you know I have been having *sim*ilar trouble with GG as yourself. In the end I got fed up and stuck an Orange SIM in there, I have a spare if you want?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers mate, but see the other thread here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/giffgaff-useless-avoid.301989/ they're (hopefully) sending me a new sim with the credit on that I've been unable to use. Last chance for this shambles of a network to sort it's act out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

Right, dumping this piece of shit network now, utterly useless customer service which was little more than 'Take out the sim and put it in' again or 'If that doesn't work search our forums'. Fuck you! Waste of fucking time.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got ten more days left with them until my credit runs out and I can return to 3, cannot wait. The network coverage and customer service is appalling.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

It really is, I've got a fiver in credit but fuck it it's less hassle to just let them keep it and get another sim...fucking royally annoyed with them. The mobile run by you my arse.


----------



## paolo (Dec 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The mobile run by you


 
In which case you've only got yourself to blame.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2012)

paolo said:


> In which case you've only got yourself to blame.


 
Hah if fucking only!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 4, 2012)

apart from the network failings haven't had any problems tbh


----------

